# Moving back to Spain in 2 months time



## micaletvlc (12 mo ago)

Hi guys,
I hope you are all well.
I just wanted to know if someone from Spain or the EU has recently moved from the UK to Spain.
I am having dificulties finding out what forms I need to fill here in the UK before we leave the country to avoid any issues at customs in Portsmouth as we will be hiring a van and taking furniture and personal items with us.
I know what documentation we require to get through customs in Santander but I can't find anything related to leaving the UK to move to the EU. There are loads of information for people moving back to the UK from EU though.
Any info would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Regards,
M


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Other than Covid-related formalities, if you are a UK citizen, there is nothing to do for leaving UK, as you have the right of abode in UK. If you aren't an UK citizen, there may be implication for returning to UK at some time in the future, but that depends on your UK immigration status. If you are tax-resident in UK, you should let HMRC know about leaving. Google 'notifying HMRC about leaving UK', informing them of your new address in Spain. If you currently complete tax return, you can notify them through your next tax return. If you are receiving benefits, tax credits or pensions, you should notify DWP and other agencies about your move. You should also notify your bank about the move, but I'd leave it a bit later until your move is final, as some banks will close your accounts when you move permanently to EU or some EU countries. You should also consider the implication on your tax status, for which you should get professional advice, preferably from an accountant based in Spain.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Are you a UK or EU citizen? 

Steve


----------



## Debbie A (6 mo ago)

micaletvlc said:


> Hi guys,
> I hope you are all well.
> I just wanted to know if someone from Spain or the EU has recently moved from the UK to Spain.
> I am having dificulties finding out what forms I need to fill here in the UK before we leave the country to avoid any issues at customs in Portsmouth as we will be hiring a van and taking furniture and personal items with us.
> ...


----------



## Debbie A (6 mo ago)

Hello, I was wondering if you managed to find out what paperwork you need for customs? I am also self driving furniture and personal items to Spain from U.K. but don’t yet have proof of residency there so just have to pay the IVA etc. Thanks Debbie


----------

